
Amazon is pressing shoppers to buy AmazonBasics batteries instead of Energizer - juokaz
https://twitter.com/MarketplacePuls/status/1094296624589955074
======
greenyoda
I'd happily try Amazon batteries over Duracell alkaline batteries, since my
experience with Duracell is that they frequently start leaking (while still on
my shelf, unused) long before their "10 year" expiration dates. (Energizer
too, but less frequently.) Certainly not worth a premium price for the brand
name, in my experience.

Also, I just tried searching for "Duracell AA" on Amazon, and there were no
references to any Amazon products on the first page of search results. (I even
tried again after explicitly searching for "AmazonBasics batteries", and still
no Amazon products on the first page of "Duracell AA" results).

------
joeblow9999
"Amazon unapologetically suggests to save money and buy AmazonBasics instead."

Why would they need to apologize? this tweet comes across as a criticism but i
honestly cant imagine how anyone could see something wrong with this.

~~~
greenyoda
Yeah, that seems like a weird thing to criticize. Brick-and-mortar stores sell
their house brands side by side with name brands all the time. Why shouldn't
Amazon?

